# OrangeSoap



## Dorado (Mar 26, 2013)

*OrangeSoap New April 1.*

Orange soap was a success. Pressed a few overripe oranges, divided juice in water and juice, used water to Lye and juice in the oils.

 My recipe 1lb: Castor, CoconutOil, Lard, oliveoil and PalmkernelOil. Juice 38% SF 1%.

 Trace after 3-4 minutes, speed trace when I added FO, so there are a few air bubbles, but who cares ....
 I demolded after 20 hours, the soaps were like hard cheddar.
 The soap is more orange than the picture shows.
 The middle row is a soap cut so you can see the texture inside.
 Now, I just have to wait 6 weeks, but I am full of confidence.
 And now I know how to use the rest of my overripe oranges


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 26, 2013)

Those look good! And they sound good too! Good use of overripe oranges. Love the cute little shapes. Good job!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Woww.......now I have another thing to try!!  These turned out great!  Love the molds too


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice color!  Did you get the color with just the juice?  And does it have the orange scent still? Well done!


----------



## Dorado (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank You, Also for all the likes.

I've used ½% paella colour (tartrazina E-102)  But that did not change much color in the soappaste. 
I have added 3% orange FO - and yes, it smells and tastes of orange (no zap) 

I have planed another 1 lb batch, without colour and without FO, 
just to see the difference.


----------



## Pilar (Mar 29, 2013)

Me encanta! son una maravilla!!! (escribo en español porque como me entiendes... jaja)


----------



## Dorado (Apr 1, 2013)

*Orange soap with higher SF*

So, I made one more. Thanks to R&R for the Wilton Mat tip 
Same reciepe, but with SF 5%, 3% orangepeel, no FO, no color.

This one is a tiny little bit softer,
but with lovely scent, taste and color. No zap.
Rebatched 50 gr in a boilingbag, and tried it.
Bubbles a little less than the first one, but a bit more creamy.
I think, this is going to be a hit.


----------



## hlee (Apr 1, 2013)

So pretty. Love the flowers!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 1, 2013)

Those look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Dorado (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you very much.
And thanks for all the likes


----------



## bubbles2013 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bright and sunny looking soap!


----------



## Dorado (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you  bubbles2013

The sun is in there, with the oranges.


----------



## Dorado (May 11, 2013)

Just to let you know.
Have tried both soaps after 6 weeks curingtime.

The first orangesoap, with SF1% is a bit drying on my skin, good bubbles, creamy, no scent, maybe the orange juice neutralised the FO, don't know.

The second orangesoap with SF 5% is def. not drying, lots of bubbles, very creamy, almost no scent, just a bit when wet, maybe caused by the orangepeel.

Both soaps are the same color, as the day I made them. 

I have squeezed, separated and frozen the orange juice from the rest of my oranges.
I will definitely repeat the orange soap with 5% SF, but I will add more orange peel next time (also in the freezer)


----------



## CaraCara (May 11, 2013)

Hi Dorado, those are beautiful soaps. I didn't see this post before but I'm glad I did now.  Do you add orange peels to the soap fresh or dried out?


----------



## Dorado (May 11, 2013)

Thanks CaraCara
I used fresh very fine grated (organic) orange peels, at light trace.


----------



## Irja (May 11, 2013)

Round ones are gorgeous.


----------



## Dorado (Jan 22, 2014)

Update 
After nearly 10 month's curingtime: 

The soap is lovely - not at all drying, just nice and mild soap, color, bubbles and cream the same but feels softer in a way.   

We haven't had any oranges this year, but there are some mandarins,
considering making the same soap but with mandarins.
 However, I am in no doubt that the orange / mandarin soap should have as long as curingtime Castillesoap.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the patterns on the second lot of round soaps, how did you do it? Was your mold that shape or did you press the patterns on after with a stamp?


----------



## Dorado (Jan 22, 2014)

The patern is from a Wilton Fondant Mat, baught on Amazon.
Lined my pvc pipe with the mat, and pressed the pattern on the rest right after cutting.
Spray the mat with a little silicone, and press while soap is still soft.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 22, 2014)

Oooh what a good idea, off to look at fondant mats! Thanks a lot


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!!!


----------

